# Budget Sectional machine?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-SDT-125-Pip...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518dbf85fc

The Harbor Freight of ebay?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JK949 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-SDT-125-Pip...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518dbf85fc
> 
> The Harbor Freight of ebay?


 Thats the chinise knock off of a Rothenburger unit.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

First hard stoppage, that thing'll burn up like my ex wife's cookin...Not to mention, 3/4" to 5"! 6" would just be too much, but it will take care the very common 5"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Since when were machines rated by Wattage?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Thats the chinise knock off of a Rothenburger unit.


It looks like a copy of the original Ridgid K-60.

Mark


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

i looked at it before i had gotten the k-60 and if you have a problem? you trash it! so you might need a back up or 2 just in case your on a job. by that time you might as well have bought the k-60 or k-50.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

300 watts is just under 1/2 a HP. That's enough to spin 5/8" cable. I think I'm going to buy that thing and give it a whirl. If I can get 10 stoppages out of it then it's a great deal.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

but if you can 500 uses or more out of a k-60 wouldn't it be a better deal?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

possibly, we are about to find out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well the thing came in the mail and my initial impression wasn't good. The drive belt wasn't on so I had to take the thing down to mount the belt and adjust the tension. At first the motor wouldn't get off of the start winding when fired up. It would just kind of hum and turn slowly. After loosening the belt a bit it started up fully and developed full torque and speed. It still doesn't want to start up sometimes. I may fiddle with it a little more or I may just return it. The machine it self is pure china crap. The cable and heads are about the same a as ridged though in terms of strength. I just used it to cable out my bath tub drain with the 5/8" cable and it did just as good as a K-50 (once you get the thing to start up, which is a pain).

Overall quality 2 out of 5 pipe wrenches
Overall value per dollar spent 3 out of 5 pipe wrenches

Video review to follow in a day or so.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

can we get the video review?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

that shur is a purtty drain cleanin machine!!! i like that brite yellar collar!!!:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ok i do it when i get home in about an hour


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here ya go:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd be very carefull with that cheap chinese steel cable. 

There is a reason it is so cheap!!!

Hate to get 50' of it in the drain and have it snap off.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very good review! Now we know the deal.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank You for the review.
I was considering getting one. now i will not think about it at all. thank you for the review


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'd be very carefull with that cheap chinese steel cable.
> 
> There is a reason it is so cheap!!!
> 
> Hate to get 50' of it in the drain and have it snap off.


Would not trust that machine for the first job. Now we know what $49.95 must be using :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Would not trust that machine for the first job. Now we know what $49.95 must be using :whistling2:


Oh come on we know what $49.95 is using and so does OSHA!:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Oh come on we know what $49.95 is using and so does OSHA!:laughing:


 they would take the belt guard off this unit to. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I run the Rothenburger machines which look like that, but works at a much colder temperature. The Machine I have spins the 1 1/4 cable and the 7/8 cable with no adjustments, and you snap in a collet and you can then spin the 5/8 cable. It is a great machine I really like it a lot.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for taking one for the team. Great review.


----------



## GerryinPA (Jan 4, 2010)

I happen to see the same unit and consider buying for a backup to our 2nd truck. Instead I got a a 50' x 1/2" cable machine from harbour freight. So far we used it about 20 times and I'll give it a 6.5 out of 10. Kinda wimpy for roots or tough clogs, but normal clogs it works fine. The unit paid for itself after 3 uses, so I'm happy. I did replace the cable with an inner core and that cable has really given me issues?.....

link...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66508


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

GerryinPA said:


> I happen to see the same unit and consider buying for a backup to our 2nd truck. Instead I got a a 50' x 1/2" cable machine from harbour freight. So far we used it about 20 times and I'll give it a 6.5 out of 10. Kinda wimpy for roots or tough clogs, but normal clogs it works fine. The unit paid for itself after 3 uses, so I'm happy. I did replace the cable with an inner core and that cable has really given me issues?.....
> 
> link...
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66508


I have the model that comes with out the auto feed. Not bad for the price.
These machines are not designed for roots. They even print that in big letters in the manual.I have used mine for only soft stopages. I find that it is also pretty good for grease clogs.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*Update*

Update:

Well I've done proly close to 10 calls with the Chinese s-125 and other than it taking about a minute to warm up and get going it seems to work fine. I actually liked it allot on this call because it almost slide off of the this slick wet tile roof twice and better it than my k-60. I charged more to do this call than what the machine priced out at in the first place so I'd say I got my money's worth.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Update:
> 
> Well I've done proly close to 10 calls with the Chinese s-125 and other than it taking about a minute to warm up and get going it seems to work fine. I actually liked it allot on this call because it almost slide off of the this slick wet tile roof twice and better it than my k-60. I charged more to do this call than what the machine priced out at in the first place so I'd say I got my money's worth.


 I want to know where the person was standing that took the pic:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The house had a court yard. The roof encircled the courtyard.



TheMaster said:


> I want to know where the person was standing that took the pic:laughing:


----------

